# AIRPORT WIFI ne marche plus ... bizarre Signal Ok !!!!!



## margate (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,  
Je ne sais plus à quelle porte frapper ! j'ai un problème vraiment bizarre. Depuis hier soir, je n'ai plus accès à internet via le wifi. 
J'ai une freebox qui sert de routeur. Nous avons 2 ordis à la maison : 1 PC (c'est pas moi !) et un mac (le mien !). Le PC fonctionnait parfaitement en wifi mais le mien sautait sans cesse, je m'y étais habitué mais là je n'ai plus rien. Enfin si, Aiport trouve le réseau, a un super signal mais impossible de se connecter. 

J'ai vu avec FREE et toutes les confgis sont ok. J'ai passé ONYX et tout est ok ... 
Vraiment est ce que Quelqu'un peut m'aider !!!!????????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











MERCI PAR AVANCE !


----------



## lellatam (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un peu le même problème mais par contre j'ai une livebox. 
*Mon problème :* connexion très lente voire instable. Cela dit, il semble que quand je me met juste à côté de la box ça marche... mais l'intérêt d'un portable ce n'est pas de se coller à sa box...
*Descriptif de l'environnement et du matériel :*
- MacBook pro avec Leopard
- Je vis dans un appart de 25m2 en duplex sans porte. La livebox est à l'étage et j'ai l'habitude de travailler en bas avec mon ordinateur.
- Airport trouve la box mais la connexion est super lente voire ne marche pas
*J'ai essayé :*
- de faire tester la livebox qui marche
- de reconfigurer la livebox
- de reconnecter la livebox à mon mac
- de passer pas mal de temps au téléphone avec les assistants d'orange...
- de changer la clé Wap en wep (solution trouvée sur un forum américain...)
*Conclusion :* problème non résolu et j'ai du mal à croire que les quelques mètres qui séparent ma livebox de mon mac puissent expliquer la différence de réception... Je précise que ça marchait avec mon ancien PC.
Si quelqu'un voit où est le problème, il aura vraiment toute ma gratitude


----------



## agustasaro (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

 J'ai exactement le même problème que vous en plus j'ai essayé sur 2 box différentes, une livebox et une neufbox et au bout de quelques temps d'utilisation je dois venir pret de la box pour rester connecter, par moment même au démarrage je dois me placer à coté ... 

Est ce la matériel ? ou une mise à jour ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## loulipopsss (12 Septembre 2009)

J'ai exactement le même soucis que vous avec ma Livebox depuis à peu près deux mois. La Livebox fonctionne parfaitement, nous avons deux pc pour lesquels il n'y a jamais de soucis pour le connexion, dont un en wifi. J'ai remarqué que mes problèmes de déconnexions intempestives sur mon MacBook OSX, version 10.4.11, arrivent surtout le matin vers 11h et le soir vers 22h30. Ceci-dit depuis quelques temps ça arrive sans cesse dès que je tente d'écouter la radio via la net. Est-ce que le problème ne viendrait pas du fait que nous soyons en adresse IPv6? Je vous avouerai que je n'y connais rien en informatique ....


----------



## Toz (12 Septembre 2009)

Comme vous les copains.
Mon macBook ne voit même plus les réseaux. Mon iPhone oui.
Ne serait-ce pas dû aux dernières mises à jour: sécurité et autres?
Je suis en 10.5.8


----------



## loulipopsss (12 Septembre 2009)

Oui c'est vrai que depuis les dernières mises à jour de mon mac, perso, beaucoup de choses ne fonctionnent plus très bien... là je commence à en avoir ras-la-casquette de cet ordinateur! je suis dessus depuis ce matin! à côté de la Livebox, la connexion fonctionne parfaitement et dès que je change d'étage plus rien! Je n'ai jamais eu autant de problèmes avec internet que depuis deux mois! Que faire ???


----------



## Toz (12 Septembre 2009)

C'est revenu. Je peux voir tous les réseaux dispos, dans le menu.
J'ai redémarré en faisant pomme S
J'ai entré fsck -f
une fois fini le file check, j'ai tapé "reboot"
et voilà.


----------



## loulipopsss (13 Septembre 2009)

Toz a dit:


> Comme vous les copains.
> Mon macBook ne voit même plus les réseaux. Mon iPhone oui.
> Ne serait-ce pas dû aux dernières mises à jour: sécurité et autres?
> Je suis en 10.5.8



Alors comme Toz j'ai testé la méthode donnée mais qui malheureusement n'a pas fonctionné sur mon MacBook.
Je l'ai laissé dormir une nuit entière pour qu'il se repose, et là, ce matin j'arrive à avoir le signal Airport. Très étrange. Hier soir, je n'avais plus accès non plus au signal Bluetooth ... je ne vois absolument pas d'où peut venir ce problème de connexion.
Je vois bien la Livebox dans mon signal. J'ai eu également des soucis avec le VPN qui s'est mis en PPTP? Si quelqu'un arrive à y comprendre quelque chose ...


----------



## Toz (13 Septembre 2009)

Encore plus bizarre aujourd'hui!!
Après ma manip ci dessus... ben j'ai installé snow léopard et la 10.6.1.
Essai du wifi: impeccable.

J'éteind mon macbook avant de me coucher ( purée comment il s'éteind vite )
Je dors.
Et là, ce matin, impossible de me connecter à mon réseau habituel. Il voit bien tous les réseaux, mais après la tentative de connexion il ne se connecte pas... ( j'ai même fait un film d'écran grâce au tout nouveau QuickTime ;-))
JE tente alors de me connecter à un freewifi ( je ne sais pas si c'est le mien (je n'ai pas activé le wifi sur ma freebox) ou celui d'un voisin)
et là Bingo, il se connecte! Je vous écris en freewifi, là.
Bien chiant tout de même, tout ça...


----------



## Toz (13 Septembre 2009)

J'ai retenté de me connecter sur le réseau généré par la borne airport. Le mac se connecte puis lâche la connexion.
Seul le reseau freewifi fonctionne...


----------



## Toz (13 Septembre 2009)

Ça marche!

j'ai viré les preferences dans: /biblio/preferences/SystemConfiguration

com.apple.network.identification.plist
preferences.plist
com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
com.apple.smb.server.plist
NetworkInterfaces.plist
com.apple.PowerManagement.plist

J'ai redémarré le mac, bien réécris le mot de passe de ma borne airport (au cas où) redémarré la borne, créé une nouvelle config avec seulement airport à utiliser....et ça marche!

J'ai eu une petite frayeur quand j'ai lancé mail: le mac a quitté le réseau...puis est revenu et a bien donné une adresse IP. Ouf.

Mais ce n'est pas dit que demain le problème ne réapparaisse pas.


----------



## tometdod (21 Septembre 2009)

bonsoir à tous,
j'ai le même problème, mais assez bizarrement, uniquement sur le compte utilisateur de ma femme. Nous avons tous les deux les droits d'administrateur sur le poste.
J'ai fait ce que Toz a proposé, mais malheureusement, elle continue a avoir une grande instabilité de la connexion, des pages qui se chargent anormalement lentement (quand elles se chargent), etc.  
Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre idée ? SL peut-il être la solution ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

